# Doterra Essential Oils?



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone uses these on their dogs. My mom and I use them, and the information says most can be safely used on dogs. Any success with these or any essential oils? Thinking of using them for the problems I have had lately, and I wanted feedback before going forward.

Thanks!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Not familiar with the Doterra (brand?), but caution w/kittie, what is safe in dogs is not in cats, not all, but some


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Not familiar with the Doterra (brand?), but caution w/kittie, what is safe in dogs is not in cats, not all, but some


I meant for Mox, not Mew. Sorry for the confusion. 

Doterra is a brand of essential oil products. Looking at specifically using the On Guard, which contains cinnamon, clove, eucalyptus, rosemary, and I think orange oils. Could be wrong about the orange. It helped my son's eczema in 3 days after mixing it with his unacented lotion. Nothing else the doc prescribed worked, and it has kept my daughter from getting a stomach virus and fifth disease after being unintentionally exposed. It's basically an antiseptic/antiviral/antibacterial/antifungal, immune support.....etc. It can be applied topically, ingested, diffused into the air....and so I am wondering if it might help with some of the skin issues Mox is having. 

Gator - Do you know anything about the oils listed above and if they are okay for dogs? I figure this could be a start. Mom is also sending me melaleuca, which is derived from tea tree....something. I think its only a topical one, though.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Becareful putting citrus oils even diluted on the skin because they can make you photosensitive.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> Becareful putting citrus oils even diluted on the skin because they can make you photosensitive.


Yeah, that's one of the disclaimers listed. I was wondering more about them ingesting it. I know a lot are safe for human consumption.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used a homemade ACV based essential oil spray for my dogs(insect repellent), they didn't lick themselves when it was applied so I can't vouch for ingesting. Oils dissipate fairly quick and I doubt a GSD size canine would be harmed by a few drops of oil. Just read through each ones description and heed the usage information.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldn't risk ingesting as in feeding a few drops as an internal use for disease.

However the exterior should be used diluted in a carrier oil like coconut, olive or other...but gets messy if doing all over.

The reason I mentioned kitty is citrus and some others are toxic to cats, so if going to difuse...that was the caution, or if kitty grooms Moxy.

Now Tinctures for internal use is another story.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used almond oil as a carrier. And it did clog my sprayer, gunked up often. I was always careful around my cats and even using them in a diffuser for aroma can be hard on cats.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want to get a spray base to use for essential oils, there are places that sell it. Rustic essential and natures garden both have them at descent prices. 

Does your cat groom the dog? If he does I would be very leery of using eo's.


----------

